# Australian women cyclists in gruesome accident...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This a tragedy of epic proportions. My condolences go out to the families and my prayers to the injured.

I also hope for a very safe rest of the Tour de France.

francois

News articles here:
https://news.google.com/news?hl=en&...s.com.au/story/0,10117,15990087-29277,00.html

Video:
https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r53098_143075.asx


Excerpt here:
" Biggest disaster to have hit the sport
Peter Kogoy
July 20, 2005

THEY were Australia's next generation of road racers, preparing to enhance the country's growing reputation in cycling at the world championships in Madrid in September and at the 2006 Commonwealth Games in Melbourne.

But now one is dead, five are in hospital, the Australian Institute of Sport cycling program is suspended indefinitely and Cycling Australia is counting the cost of "potentially the biggest tragedy to have hit the sport in this country".

"It will take a long time to get over it," Cycling Australia president Mike Victor said last night. "It's very devastating and potentially the biggest tragedy to have hit the sport in this country, even bigger than the death of Russell Mockridge in the 1950s and Darren Smith's death a decade ago."

Mr Victor said the women involved in the accident were the next generation of top road cyclists for Australia.

"We were counting on them to take over the mantle in the years to come," he said.






The bonds in the road race team are very tight, the inevitable result of nine athletes living and socialising together in a foreign country and competing in one of the most team-oriented disciplines.

The six ill-fated cyclists - Amy Gillett, Alexis Rhodes, Louise Yaxley, Lorian Graham, Kate Nichols and Katie Brown - and their three team-mates who were not riding with them when the accident happened - Belinda Goss, Candice Sullivan and Hannah Banks - first came together at the start of the Australian summer. ..........."


<img src="https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r53120_143172.jpg">

<img src="https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r53104_143111.jpg">

<img src="https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r53114_143155.jpg">

<img src="https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r53105_143119.jpg">

Amy Gillett, killed in the accident.
<img src="https://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200507/r52997_142786.jpg">


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

francois said:


> This a tragedy of epic proportions. My condolences go out to the families and my prayers to the injured.
> 
> ........"



That is horrible. Very sad. My sympathy to the families and compatriots down under.


----------



## OrangeMarlin (Jul 12, 2005)

*How sad*

This is the nightmare of every single cyclist. Godspeed to Amy. And I hope and pray that others on the team recover quickly.

And I hope the driver rots in Hell.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

This is horrible, I heard some comments today but was unsure what the reference was until I read this, this is a true tragedy.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

I came in early to work this morning and since I was one of the first in the office, decided to start my day off right: cyclingnews.com.

But today it didn't start off right. Six girls descending a hill, newbie driver loses control; 1 dead, 5 wounded. Somebody plowed a car through six people on bikes. One of those people broke both collarbones and both of their hand-- and she was the lucky one. The best girl coming out of this just got some severed tendons.

Oh my god, was all I could think.

My thoughts go out to the families and friends of these girls, I cannot imagine your grief.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Worst nightmare..*

becomes real. Words can't describe this. In an instant a life is lost and numerous others destroyed in an instant. From what I've read it is possible many of those injured severely may not be able to race again. Years of passion and dedication to a sport ruined in a second. But if they are aussies, they are fighters and will never give up.

I feel sorry for the driver of the car; regardless of the legal consequences she will be haunted and tormented for the rest of her life. 

I am disappointed how much coverage this received in Germany, it hardly rated a mention. 











Amy, you won't be forgotten mate, you were taken from us way too soon. You achieved so much in a short time, and we are sure your watching over your team mates as they find their strength that you helped give them.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

I was at the race where Nicole Reinhart was killed. It was a very sad day. The number if cyclists involved is just too many. You can see someone hitting 1 cyclist, but 6? How do you not see a group that size. This is something that never should have happenned. All you can do is offer your thoughts and prayers for the riders and their families.


----------

